# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  I am given to understand (Sheldon)

## alexsms

In 'The Big Bang Theory' Sheldon very often uses this phrase:* I am given to understand that....  * Can some one explain to me the meaning of it?

----------


## Marcus

Мне дают понять, что... 
Я так думаю.

----------


## Hanna

The following mean roughly the same thing:  
It's been made clear to me...
The facts that I have taken part of, indicate that..... 
People have said to me..    
It's an unusual and a bit old-fashioned expression. Personally I don't think I have ever said or written that. 
It would be interesting to hear if anyone else uses this expression! 
Good question though!

----------


## chaika

I have never used it.

----------

